# Ford model 1710 ignition switch wiring diagram



## hiampele

I bought a replacement ignition switch w/heater for my 70ish deisel ford tractor model 1710. the old switch has terminals marked 50, ac, 30, 17. and 19. The new switch has terminals marked 1, 2, 3, 4, and 5. Does anyone have a wiring diagram to match the terminals from the old switch to the terminals on the new one? thanks


----------



## lsmurphy

You may need to buy a manual if no one here has a diagram.

I take it you have 5 wires to your switch? 

You can take a test light to each of the 5 wires, the one that lights up will be your 12 supply, you will be able to identify this first off.

Then take a hot 12 test lead with a probe and supply 12v to the remaining wires.

One should be tha acc circuit, i.e. lights, guages etc..

One should be the ignitor/fuel pump (?) circuit...I take it you have an indictor light on the dash?

One will be a charging circuit...you will get no reaction but you may assume it to be this.

One should be the solenoid curcuit....your starter should react.

Shouldn't be too difficult to identify.

Scott


----------



## hiampele

Thanks I'll try.....Mike


lsmurphy said:


> You may need to buy a manual if no one here has a diagram.
> 
> I take it you have 5 wires to your switch?
> 
> You can take a test light to each of the 5 wires, the one that lights up will be your 12 supply, you will be able to identify this first off.
> 
> Then take a hot 12 test lead with a probe and supply 12v to the remaining wires.
> 
> One should be tha acc circuit, i.e. lights, guages etc..
> 
> One should be the ignitor/fuel pump (?) circuit...I take it you have an indictor light on the dash?
> 
> One will be a charging circuit...you will get no reaction but you may assume it to be this.
> 
> One should be the solenoid curcuit....your starter should react.
> 
> Shouldn't be too difficult to identify.
> 
> Scott


----------



## richardy8496

*Ignition Switch wiring*

Hi Mike,

Did you figure out the right wires for the new switch? I have a similar problem with my 2120.

Richard


----------



## jamese

Switch has 5 terminals, but 7 wires is there a quick diagram that shows how to hook up?


----------



## jamese

*1710 ignition switch*

Changed ignition switch on my 1710 ford tractor, it has 5 post but 7 wires, does anyone have a wiring diagram to show how the wires hook up.


----------



## jeffhensley

*Ford 1210 ignition wiring*

I also need the wiring diagram (or detailed instruction) for a 1210. Not sure how to determine what goes where. I may have also burnt up my glow plugs.


----------

